# Feierabendtour Bückeberg / Deister....



## cauw (26. Juni 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat bock morgen Abend (Donnerstag 27.06) ne schöne Feierabendrunde zu drehen. Bückeberg, Deister ist alles möglich. Wir werden so gegen 18 Uhr starten. Startpunkt kann noch ausgemacht werden, sollte im Umkreis von Stadthagen liegen.
Wir werden viel Singeltrails fahren, uphill als auch downhill, ca 40 km. Kondition und Technik kommen nicht zu kurz.

Also wer hat bock  

Oder habt ihr jetzt schon die Hosen voll  

Hy PAN du wolltest doch mal mit radeln, haste Zeit?


Gruß an alle 

CAUW


----------



## Pan (26. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cauw _
> *Hy PAN du wolltest doch mal mit radeln, haste Zeit?
> *



Hi Cauw!

Hört sich verlockend an! Hab aber um 18:00 Uhr noch einen Termin...obwohl...könnte ich auch verschieben...

Laß´ mal näheres hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cauw (26. Juni 2002)

Hy PAN,

also zur Tour:
alles fahrbar auch mit nem Hardtail, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund ist doch klar 

Beim letzten mal sind wir auch 40 km gefahren, waren knapp 3 Stunden unterwegs.

Höhenmeter kann ich nichts zu sagen. Aber es sind schon ein paar zusammen gekommen.

Treffpunkt ist um 18  Uhr
Kreisstr.6 in Heuerßen (Heuerssen???)

Wer kommt noch mit???

Gruß CAUW


----------



## Hattrick (26. Juni 2002)

passt leider nicht, bin erst gegen 19:00 zurück. Werde dann wohl eine Trailrunde in der nordwestlichen Seite des Deisters unter die Stollen nehmen.
Trotzdem viel Spass im Bückeberg.


----------



## Pan (26. Juni 2002)

Hmmm...dann scheidet Deister wohl aus...

Ihr fahrt dann wohl über Reinsen in die Bückeberge, ich würde mit Rainer direkt per Bike über Reinsdorf einfahren.

Wir könnten uns dann an der großen Kreuzung/Lichtung unterhalb vom "Großen Karl" treffen - heißt glaub ich "Drei Eichen" oder "Bruns Eiche" oder so ähnlich...oder am "Wierser Tor".

Frag mal deinen Guide, ob er das kennt...

@Hattrick: Schade, Alder!! BTW: Was macht der Flunken??


----------



## Hattrick (27. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hmmm...dann scheidet Deister wohl aus...
> 
> @Hattrick: Schade, Alder!! BTW: Was macht der Flunken?? *



@Pan
leichtes Joggen funzt, Biken geht (fast) alles wieder, Trails sind wieder ohne probs fahrbar, da ich mittlerweile schmerzfrei ausklicken kann . Die Alpentour kann (vorfreu) kommen.

Das  Mittsommernachtsfest hattest Du ja ausgelassen ?!


----------



## cauw (27. Juni 2002)

Hy PAN,

mein Guide kennt nur Bürgers Eiche, also
treffen an  BÜRGERS EICHE (Großer Karl) 18 Uhr.

Geht das klar???

Gruß CAUW


----------



## Pan (27. Juni 2002)

Ähh, ja, genau, sach ich doch...

...geht klar. 

Vielleicht 18:15 Uhr dort??

Für alle Fälle: 0177-7758219


----------



## cauw (27. Juni 2002)

Hy PAN,

wir werden dort sein, also bis Später 

Gruß cauw


----------



## Pan (28. Juni 2002)

So, das war sie also, unsere kleine Feierabendrunde:

40km/650hm sind Cauw, Rainer und ich unter Gunters Führung gestern abgefahren. Und es waren doch noch jede Menge schöner Trails dabei, die mir bis dato unbekannt waren.

Hat echt riesig Spass gemacht, Wiederholungsfaktor 100%!! 

Hey Cauw, meldet euch mal, wenn ihr wieder sowas vorhabt!!! 

Bis denne auf dem "Spiegeleier"-Trail...


----------



## cauw (28. Juni 2002)

HY PAN,

ich fands auch klasse, wie immer wenn man mit Gunter durch seine Heimatwälder fräst.

Eine Wiederholung wird es auf jeden Fall geben, theoretisch jede Woche. Es gibt ja noch einiges zu entdecken: Deister, Bückeberg; Wiehengebirge........ 

Ich werds im Forum posten

Gruß Cauw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Und es waren doch noch jede Menge schöner Trails dabei, die mir bis dato unbekannt waren.
> Bis denne auf dem "Spiegeleier"-Trail...*



Ist die Abfahrt (zurück Richtung Pohle), die wir ja schon ein paarmal gesucht haben  gefunden worden ?- oder gehts immer noch quer durch die Botanik 

Watt ist den da für  ein Spiegeleier-Trail.? Beschreibt mal näher (weich oder hart )


----------



## Rabbit (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *Watt ist den da für  ein Spiegeleier-Trail.? Beschreibt mal näher weich oder hart ) *


Nicht ganz durchgebraten, deshalb noch mit *Glibber* oben drauf, also rutschig! 

Hört sich nach 'ner netten Tour an! Ist aber wohl am Sonntag nach dem Härtetest nicht drinn, ohne daß Thorsten anschließend der Kopp abgerissen wird 
(@Pan: oder hat Anja nun doch was anderes vor?)


----------



## cauw (28. Juni 2002)

QUOTE]Watt ist den da für ein Spiegeleier-Trail.? Beschreibt mal näher (weich oder hart )[/QUOTE] 

Viele Wurzeln, Absätze und Löcher!!  Werd da nicht aus dem Sattel geht hat halt Spiegeleier 

Alles klar?

Irgend ein Terminwunsch für nächste Woche 

Gruß CAUW


----------



## Pan (28. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cauw _
> Viele Wurzeln, Absätze und Löcher!!  Werd da nicht aus dem Sattel geht hat halt Spiegeleier
> Alles klar?[/B]



Muahahahah!!!! Punktlandung!!!  



> _Original geschrieben von cauw _
> Irgend ein Terminwunsch für nächste Woche
> [/B]



Eher schlecht. Samstag gehts in den Harz, Sonntag zwar in die Bückeberge, soll dann aber mehr piano abgehen, weil kopflos durch die Alpen, da liegt kein Segen drauf. 

...inner Woche Termine, Termine...


----------

